# printing on a shower curtain?



## andrew625 (May 3, 2008)

anyone ever done this?
do you need different inks? im guessing the shower curtain would be nylon?

cureable?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Call Nazdar and tell them the application and they can recommend an ink.


----------



## rudi (Mar 7, 2007)

Yeah i printed some showre curtins 10 years ago in the UK and had many problems with adhesive.I can't recall what we ended up using i thnk it was some kind of vinyl ink? These curtains were used in a exhibition gallery not actuall showers.
What ever ink you use will have to dry by evaporation.
As Wormil said best bet is to speak to your ink supplier.
Good luck.


----------



## Lola (Jan 18, 2008)

If you can get 100% polyester shower curtains you can print them using sublimation inks.


----------



## giannapeterson (Jul 30, 2012)

Curtains are the most important for decorating home. It's of great fun and creativity while printing the shower curtains. I have never did this but now I am thinking to have such creativity.

Have a look at: made to measure curtains |Curtain fabric


----------



## deehoney (Dec 16, 2010)

You can outsource this job ... seen them at Colorado Timberline.


----------

